

US military loses contact with hypersonic aircraft - evilswan
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-14497641

======
ColinWright
See also ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2874651>

... where some of the many submissions on this are documented.

